# Smoothie Recipes?



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

I recently purchased an Oster blender and have been making smoothies pretty much every day. When I make them I just throw in what seems to be the right amount of milk, yogurt and frozen peaches, blueberries and strawberries and one banana. They're pretty good but does anyone have any suggestions for anything to add or more specific measurements of what to use?

Thanks


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

You should never measure anything with a smoothie. 

I use whatever frozen berries such as strawberries, blueberries, mango, peach.
Low sugar yogurt such as Mountain High or Pavel's.
Orange juice.
Banana.
Big scoop of almond butter for protein, and it's tasty.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Enjoy:

Healthy Smoothies Recipes | Smoothie Recipes


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Frozen Fruit, yougurt, fresh fruit, water...

Add any supplements you want, veggie powder, fiber, etc.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

One of my favorites is 1 scoop BSN Protein powder (chocolate), 1 banana (sliced and frozen) 4 strawberries (sliced and frozen) 8-10 oz Almond milk....sometimes a couple TBS of peanut butter.........YUM!!!


----------



## SteveL7 (Sep 18, 2011)

anesthesia-matt said:


> One of my favorites is 1 scoop BSN Protein powder (chocolate), 1 banana (sliced and frozen) 4 strawberries (sliced and frozen) 8-10 oz Almond milk....sometimes a couple TBS of peanut butter.........YUM!!!


That sounds really good.

I do something similar, 2 bananas, a date, almond milk, peanut butter, flax seeds, and a scoop of rocky road whey protien.

Another good one is a few grapefruits with some stocks of celery and fresh mint with water. Really good for warm weather.

With smoothies you can do pretty much anything. There are some really good green smoothies you can make.


----------



## RoyBell (May 25, 2010)

anesthesia-matt said:


> One of my favorites is 1 scoop BSN Protein powder (chocolate), 1 banana (sliced and frozen) 4 strawberries (sliced and frozen) 8-10 oz Almond milk....sometimes a couple TBS of peanut butter.........YUM!!!


That's pretty much my post workout drink. 2 Scoops chocolate whey protein, Almond milk, ice, peanut butter.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Banana
Apple
Couple handfuls of various frozen fruits
Several large handfuls of leafy greens (spinach, chard, bok choy )
Splash of orange juice


----------



## sandaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Banana, Icecream (low fat french vanilla), kiwi(fruit) with sprinkled cinnamon. Different, but very nice.


----------

